
Earth Appears to Be Travelling Through the Debris of Ancient Supernovae - brainless
https://www.sciencealert.com/earth-might-be-moving-through-the-debris-of-ancient-supernovae/
======
halfdan
"It has a half-life of 2.6 million years, which means it completely decays
after 15 million years"

That's not how half-life works and it makes me question a lot of other things
in the article.

